

HTTP Headers Every Web Developer Should Know - shawndumas
http://tiarnan.com/http-headers-every-web-developer-should-know/

======
jdale27
_Server side frameworks can use [the X-Requested-With header] to determine the
type of content to return, such as JSON if the header is present and HTML
otherwise._

Isn't that what the Accept header is for? How else do servers typically use
X-Requested-With?

